# Intel will reportedly land Apple as a modem chip customer



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> After so many years of spinning its wheels, Intel is about to make a big step into mobile by reportedly providing Apple with LTE modem chips for its hot-selling iPhone.
> 
> The news comes courtesy of VentureBeat, which cites two separate sources of the plans. The story says Apple will begin using Intel's new 7360 LTE modem processor in place of a Qualcomm chip, which has been there for a few generations.


More


----------

